# Crochet - No Beginning Chain Afghans for textured yarns



## MamaTucker (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks so much to the Admin for adding this section and allowing us independents to post pattern links here.

I have four in a series I call No Beginning Chain afghans. They are great for textured yarns like boucle or homespun because all the stitches are made in chain spaces, even the first row:

http://blogs.thetucker.com/knit/2012/06/18/no-beginning-chain-crazy-block-afghan/

http://blogs.thetucker.com/knit/2012/06/21/no-beginning-chain-bricks-afghan/
http://blogs.thetucker.com/knit/2012/09/08/no-beginning-chain-lacy-shell-afghan/
http://blogs.thetucker.com/knit/2012/09/19/no-beginning-chain-quick-shell-afghan/


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Such lovely stitches! I edited your post slightly to add "Crochet" to the title and fixed your links which were broken and unclickable. Thanks so much for posting your patterns here  I think this is a fantastic addition to KP where all the designers have a place to go to post their patterns.


----------



## MamaTucker (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you for the edits. I found this so late at night and couldn't wait, but probably should have. Ha. I am so excited about this. Like you say, having the designers right here to answer questions. Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice! I love how they lay so flat. Interesting stitches.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

OOH MamaTucker thanks for sharing these,  i have some boucle and was pondering what to do with it as i thought it be difficult to crochet with, guess i'll be trying something else tonight..


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

These are beautiful. I know what you mean about getting excited. I do the same thing!!! 
Scarves!!!! What a perfect gift for anyone. 
My granddaughter is requesting scarves and she even said "Not just one".....O.K. she's spoiled but that's o.k. she is my only one.


----------

